#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Е.А.Торчинов "Введение в буддологию"

## Еше Нинбо

Книга выдающегося учёного, китаеведа, буддолога - Евгения Алексеевича Торчинова

"Введение в буддологию. Курс лекций". СПб.: Санкт-Петербургское философское общество, 2000. 304 С.

Рекомендовано Головным советом по философии Министерства образования РФ в качестве учебного пособия для студентов высших учебных заведений



http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_03.html


Содержание
Введение в буддологию 
Лекция 1. Предпосылки возникновения буддизма

Лекция 2. Основы буддийского учения

Лекция 3. Школы и направления буддизма Хинаяна и Махаяна

Лекция 4. Доктринальные тексты Махаяны (литература сутр)

Лекция 5. Классическая буддийскя философия: Мадхьямика (Шуньявада)

Лекция 6. Классическая буддийская философия: Йогачара (Виджнянавада) и теория Татхагатагарбхи

Лекция 7. Ваджраяна (тантрический буддизм)

Лекция 8. Буддийская традиция Тибета

Лекция 9. Буддизм в Китае и на Дальнем Востоке

Лекция 10. Очерк истории изучения буддизма в России и за рубежом


*Лекция 3. Школы и направления буддизма. Хинаяна и Махаяна*

Буддизм практически никогда не был единой религией, и само буддийское предание утверждает, что почти после самой паринирваны Будды он начал делиться на различные течения и направления. В течение последующих трехсот-четырехсот лет в буддизме появилось около двух десятков школ (обычно говорят о восемнадцати школах), представлявших две большие группы  — стхавиравадинов (пали: тхеравадинов) и махасангхиков; эти две группы на рубеже нашей эры дают начало основным направлениям буддизма, существующим и поныне: Хинаяне (Тхераваде) и Махаяне. Поэтому ранний период истории буддизма в Индии часто называют «сектантским периодом».

Стхавиравадины (последователи «учения старейших») утверждали, что именно они сохраняют в чистоте и полноте истинное учение Будды, тогда как махасангхики искажают его и привносят в Дхарму недопустимые новшества. Относительно происхождения термина «махасангхики» в науке существуют расхождения. Одни буддологи считают, что оно связано с тем, что махасангхики полагали необходимым расширить сангху (монашескую общину) за счет допуска в нее мирян (маха — великий; сангха — община). Другие предполагают, что это название появилось потому, что сторонники этого течения представляли большинство сангхи, были «большевиками».

Многие из восемнадцати школ отличались друг от друга только деталями учения, например, пониманием тех или иных вопросов винаи, дисциплинарного кодекса монахов, но между некоторыми из них расхождения были значительными. Здесь имеет смысл сделать одно небольшое отступление, вызванное необходимостью пояснить некоторые аспекты истории буддизма.

Обычно по популярным книгам создается впечатление, что в истории буддизма последовательно сменялись следующие направления: за школами сектантского периода следовал буддизм Тхеравады, который вытеснила Махаяна, в свою очередь, замененная тантризмом (Ваджраяной). Эта схема верна лишь в том смысле (да и то весьма относительно), что перечисленные учения появлялись в указанном порядке. Но следует иметь в виду, что более ранние 

[46]

школы и направления никуда не исчезали с появлением поздних, а продолжали сосуществовать с ними. Имеются данные, что многие весьма ранние школы (например, махишасики, считающиеся древнейшей из стхавиравадинских школ) благополучно дожили до X — XI веков, то есть до времени почти полного исчезновения буддизма в Индии, когда, как обычно считается, целиком господствовал тантрический буддизм. Интересные данные о численности монастырей разных школ в VII веке, то есть в период максимальной зрелости буддизма и начала его вытеснения из Индии брахманизмом, дает китайский паломник, переводчик и махаянский философ Сюань-цзан: стхавиры — 401 монастырь, 26 800 последователей; махасангхики — 24 монастыря, 1100 последователей; сарвастивадины — 158 монастырь, 23 700 последователей; самматии — 1351 монастырь, 66 500 последователей; не установленная школа  — 145 монастырей, 6700 последователей.

В этих данных Сюань-цзана весьма интересны следующие обстоятельства: во-первых, в период расцвета махаянского буддизма весьма большую популярность имели не просто «хинаянские» школы, а школы, возникшие в самый ранний период истории буддизма; во-вторых, наиболее популярной в этом списке оказывается школа самматиев (они же пудгалавадины, или ватсипутрии), считавшиеся «еретиками», достаточно далеко отошедшими от истинного учения Будды в такой важнейшей его части, как анатмавада. Не означает ли это, что, вопреки всеобщему мнению, именно они представляли магистральный путь развития буддизма в ту эпоху? Нет, не означает, поскольку в великих монастырях-университетах Индии того времени (самый знаменитый из них — Наланда, где учился и сам Сюань-цзан) безусловно господствовали махаянские философские школы умеренной мадхьямаки и йогачары; именно они чуть позднее были принесены учеными индийскими монахами в Тибет, образовав основу теоретического уровня буддизма в этой Стране Снегов. Но тем не менее важно все-таки иметь в виду, что в истории буддизма школы не исчезали бесследно, и древние направления сосуществовали с более поздними.

Среди школ «стхавиравадинского» направления особенно выделялась уже упомянутая выше школа ватсипутриев, разделившаяся позднее на несколько ветвей, важнейшей из которых была школа саммитиев. Все ветви ватсипутриев получили общее название пудгалавады (от слова «пудгала» — «личность»), поскольку они учили, что, хотя атман, «я», и не существует, тем не менее в опыте имеется особая дхарма «пудгала» (личность), не тождественная пяти скандхам, но и не отличная от них. Эта «пудгала» обеспечивает как тождественность личности в пределах всего континуума (сантана) существования, так и связь между различными жизнями в круговороте сансары; она же обретает и нирвану. Поскольку эта доктрина достаточно далеко отошла от классического буддийского учения, ватсипутрии считались почти еретиками, что, впрочем, не мешало широкому распространению таких взглядов.

[47]

Из прочих школ необходимо упомянуть школу махишасиков, старейшую из всех школ. Махишасики развивали учение о существовании некоего «коренного сознания» (мула виджняна), являющегося источником всех эмпирических форм сознания. Эта идея значительно позднее была востребована махаянистами-йогачаринами, которые возводили к ней свое учение об алая-виджняне (сознании-соковищнице), причем один из основателей этой школы, Асанга, или Арья-Асанга (IV в. н. э.), в своем трактате «Компендиум Махаяны» (Махаяна сампариграха шастра) прямо ссылался на это положение доктрины махишасиков.

Весьма значительное распространение получили учения сарвастивадинов (от сарва — «все» и асти — «есть»), создавших философскую школу вайбхашики, разработавшую классическое изложение теории дхарм и саутрантиков (от слова сутра — текст, содержащий наставление Будды), учение которых было во многом переходным от древней стхавиравадинской Абхидхармы к Абхидхарме махаянской.

Все школы стхавиравадинской ориентации учили, что дхармы реальны, будучи последним онтологическим основанием опыта (хотя в интерпретации понятия «дхарма» между школами существовали значительные различия; так, сарвастивадины говорили, что все дхармы суть онтологичны, дравья сат, тогда как саутрантики полагали, что ряд дхарм, и прежде всего не входящие в составы «надэмпирические» дхармы, представляют собой лишь условные единицы языка описания, праджняпти сат). Они верили, что цель совершенствования на буддийском пути — святость (архатство) и уход в нирвану; причем эта цель достигается каждым человеком в отдельности и лишь благодаря его собственным усилиям. Они также считали, что Будда был таким же человеком, как и все прочие люди, но достигшим совершенства и освобождения (то есть что он был первым архатом нашей эпохи); эта точка зрения получила позднее наименование лаукика («мирской»; от слова лока — мир, вселенная).

После исчезновения буддизма в Индии в XIII веке стхавиравада (под палийским названием Тхеравада) оказалась распространенной только на территории таких стран Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии, как Шри Ланка, Бирма, Таиланд (исторический Сиам), Лаос и Камбоджа, почему и получила название «южного буддизма». В этой поздней Тхераваде слились учения и доктрины разных школ древней стхавиравады, по отдельности прекративших свое существование. В названных выше странах и сейчас тхеравадинский буддизм играет огромную роль как в духовной и культурной, так и в социально-политической жизни их народов.

От всех направлений стхавиравады («старейшин») резко отличались школы махасангхиков («великообщинников»), наиболее представительной из числа которых была школа локоттаравадинов (от слов «лока» — «мир» и «уттара» — «высший»), то есть «надмирников». Локоттаравадины учили, что

[48]

хотя царевич Сиддхартха Гаутама и был до своего «совершенного и всецелого пробуждения» (аннутара самьяк самбодхи) просто человеком, пробудился он к истине и стал Буддой, то есть уже много больше, чем просто человеком, благодаря своему приобщению к некоей особой вечной и надмирной дхарме — пробуждению, бодхи. Таким образом, состояние пробуждения рассматривается локоттаравадинами как особый вечный и запредельный сансарическому «быванию» метафизический принцип. Здесь уже со всей очевидностью присутствуют предпосылки для формирования махаянского понимания Будды «как истинно сущей реальности всех дхарм» (сарва дхарма бхутатахата).

И теперь мы вплотную подошли к вопросу о двух основных направлениях буддизма — Хинаяне и Махаяне.

Вначале необходимо сказать несколько слов о самих этих названиях. Слово «Хинаяна» означает «Малая Колесница» (в смысле «малый», или «низший», «ущербный», путь), тогда как значение слова «Махаяна» — «Великая Колесница» (в смысле «Великий Путь»). Уже из этих названий можно догадаться, что слово «Хинаяна» не является самоназванием: вряд ли кому-нибудь когда-нибудь могла прийти в голову столь самоуничижительная мысль, как назвать свою веру «малым», или «низшим», путем. И действительно, эта «Хинаяна» есть не что иное, как та Тхеравада, о которой мы говорили чуть раньше. И поименовали ее «Хинаяной» с вполне понятными целями не кто иной, как махаянисты, считавшие себя следующими Великим Путем совершеннейшего учения Будды. Впрочем, тхеравадины, в долгу не остались и стали третировать Махаяну как позднее искажение хранимого ими в нерушимости учения Благословенного. Но в любом случае слово «Хинаяна» имеет уничижительный смысл, и никогда не следует при встрече с приверженцем данного учения называть его «хинаянистом». По этой же причине многие современные буддологи отказываются употреблять в научном тексте слово «Хинаяна» и говорят только о Тхераваде. Однако в отечественной буддологии существует давно закрепившаяся традиция пользоваться этим словом, поэтому не будем изменять привычному словоупотреблению и мы, имея в виду, однако, все сказанное выше.

Когда же оформились Хинаяна и Махаяна?

Достаточно интересен тот факт, что Хинаяну и Махаяну разделяет во времени не такой уж большой период, что не позволяет ставить знак равенства между Хинаяной и ранним буддизмом, а также считать Махаяну исключительно поздним явлением в буддизме и солидаризироваться, таким образом, с ортодоксальной тхеравадинской позицией.

Временем оформления Хинаяны можно с полным основанием считать 80 г. до н. э., когда на Ланке впервые происходит письменная фиксация тхеравадинского Канона — палийской Типитаки. Но приблизительно в этот же период начинают появляться и первые махаянские сутры: самый ранний махаянский канонический текст — Аштасахасрика Праджня-парамита сутра («Сутра

[49]

о Запредельной Премудрости в восемь тысяч стихов») — относится именно к I в. до н. э. А если учесть, что Махаяна прошла еще период зарождения и первоначального становления в рамках учений махасангхиков, которые, видимо, можно считать «протомахаяной», то это направление буддизма можно «удревнить» еще больше.

Если обратиться к истории буддологии, то можно отметить, что в XIX веке (и приблизительно до 30-х годов XX века) в науке (особенно в англо-германской школе буддологии) господствовало представление о тождестве Хинаяны/ Тхеравады и раннего буддизма и о более позднем и несколько «искаженном» характере Махаяны. Эта точка зрения начинает интенсивно пересматриваться с 20-30-х годов XX века (не без влияния работ представителей отечественной петербургской (ленинградской школы) и окончательно отбрасывается мировой наукой в 50-е годы. Во-первых, наступает ясное осознание того факта, что между Тхеравадой, оформившейся в I в. до н. э., и учением Будды и первых буддистов (V — IV вв. до н. э.) лежит целая пропасть. Во-вторых, были выяснены корни Махаяны в учениях махасагхиков, которые появились достаточно рано, задолго до оформления палийской Типитаки. И, наконец, в-третьих, датировки ранних махаянских текстов показали их хронологическую близость ко времени оформления Тхеравады. Во всяком случае, вряд ли кто-нибудь из серьезных академических ученых ныне возьмется утверждать тождество тхеравадинской доктрины и учения самого Будды. Скорее, можно говорить о том, что учение Будды и его учеников и первых преемников в качестве наставников сангхи является неким «X», которое послужило основой как для «Y» Тхеравады, так и для «Z» Махаяны. Или, другими словами, в раннем буддизме содержались основания для его развития как в хинаянском, так и махаянском направлении.

В чем же заключаются принципиальные отличия между Хинаяной и Махаяной? Рассмотрим этот вопрос на основе двух базовых аспектов обоих традиций: 1) их представлений об идеальной личности и цели буддийского пути и 2) их учений о природе Будды.

Идеальной личностью Хинаяны является архат. Это слово означает «достойный» (тибетская этимология этого слова как «уничтожитель врагов», то есть аффектов — клеш, является ошибочной и может считаться народной этимологией). Архат — это святой монах (бхикшу; пали: бхиккху), достигший собственными усилиями цели Благородного Восьмеричного Пути — нирваны — и навсегда покинувший мир. На пути к нирване монах проходит ряд ступеней: 1) ступень «вступившего в поток» (сротапанна), то есть вставший на путь бесповоротно; «вступивший в поток» уже не может деградировать и сойти с пути; 2) ступень «единожды возвращающегося» (сакридагамин), то есть человека, сознание которого еще в одном рождении должно вернуться на уровень мира желаний (камадхату) и 3) ступень «более не 

[50]

возвращающегося» (анагамин), то есть святого, чье сознание отныне будет всегда пребывать в состоянии медитативного сосредоточения на уровне миров форм (рупадхату) и не-форм (арупадхату). Практика анагамина завершается обретением плода архатства и вступления в нирвану «без остатка» (анупадхишеша нирвана).

По учению Хинаяны, Будда до своего пробуждения был обычным человеком, только наделенным великими добродетелями и святостью, обретенной благодаря совершенствованию в течение многих сотен жизней. После пробуждения (бодхи), которое с точки зрения Хинаяны было не чем иным, как обретением плода архатства, Сиддхартха Гаутама перестал быть человеком в собственном смысле этого слова, став Буддой, то есть просветленным и освобожденным от сансары «существом» (это слово здесь по необходимости приходится брать в кавычки, так как буддисты называют «существами» только «обитателей» троемирия сансары, а не Будд), но никак не богом или какой-либо иной сверхъестественной сущностью. Если мы, будучи монахами (Хинаяна подчеркивает, что только монах, соблюдающий все обеты Винаи, может стать архатом и обрести нирвану), станем во всем следовать примеру Будды и его учению, то мы достигнем того же самого, чего достиг и он. Сам Будда ушел в нирвану, его в мире нет, и для него мира нет, а поэтому бессмысленно ему молиться или просить его о помощи. Всякое поклонение Будде и поднесение даров его изображениям нужны не Будде, а людям, воздающим, таким образом, долг памяти великому Освободителю (или Победителю — Джина, один из эпитетов Будды) и упражняющихся в добродетели даяния.

Понятно, что Хинаяна является сугубо монашеской формой буддизма [1]. Строго говоря, в рамках этой традиции только монахи и могут считаться буддистами в собственном смысле этого слова. Только монахи могут реализовать цель буддизма — обретение покоя нирваны, только монахам открыты все наставления Благословенного, и только монахи могут практиковать предписанные Буддой методы психопрактики. На долю мирян остается только улучшение своей кармы через совершение добрых дел и накопление заслуг, обретенных благодаря поддержке и содержанию сангхи. И благодаря этим заслугам и миряне в одной из последующих жизней смогут стать достойными принятия монашеских обетов, после чего и они вступят на Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Поэтому тхеравадины никогда не стремились к особенно активной миссионерской деятельности или к вовлечению мирян в жизнь сангхи и различные формы религиозной деятельности.

В силу всех этих обстоятельств Хинаяна получила распространение только в странах, чья культура, даже независимо от буддизма, формировалась под сильнейшим влиянием индийской культуры, то есть в странах Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии (за исключением Вьетнама, исторические судьбы которого были тесно переплетены с судьбами Китая, в результате чего во Вьетнаме

[51]

сформировалась буддийская традиция на основе форм китайско-дальневосточной Махаяны). Правда, хинаянский буддизм одно время (с первых веков до нашей эры и до мусульманских завоеваний VII — VIII веков н. э.) был довольно широко распространен на территории Центральной Азии (современные Узбекистан, Таджикистан, северо-западные территории современной КНР), где он успешно конкурировал с автохтонной религией населявших эти земли ираноязычных народов — зороастризмом (маздеизмом). Но это объясняется прежде всего тем, что значительная часть этих территорий входила на рубеже нашей эры в состав Кушанской империи, объединявшей под своей властью северную Индию и часть Центральной Азии; при этом следует отметить, что кушанские монархи были прежде всего покровителями Махаяны.

Что касается Махаяны, то ее подход к обозначенным выше доктринальным вопросам был совершенно иным.

Во-первых, идеальной личностью для последователей Великой Колесницы был не обретший нирвану архат, а стремящийся к достижению состояния Будды на благо всех живых существ бодхисаттва. Во-вторых, уже не нирвана, а пробуждение (просветление — бодхи) становится целью буддийского пути в рамках этого направления. В-третьих, для махаянистов Будда — отнюдь не просто человек. Будда отныне есть метафизическая реальность, истинная природа всех дхарм, лишь явленная людям в виде человека — Учителя, Будды Шакьямуни, как она была явлена и ранее в образах других Будд и как она будет многократно явлена и позднее — в грядущих Буддах нашей и иных кальп.

Уже самые ранние махаянские тексты (сутры, посвященные Запредельному Совершенству Премудрости — праджня-парамите) провозглашают точку зрения, согласно которой нирвана, к которой стремятся хинаянисты, не есть истинная и высшая нирвана. Да, говорят махаянисты, последователи Малой Колесницы выходят из сансары, освобождаются от мучительной круговерти рождений — смертей, но высшая истина остается недоступной для них, ибо, освободившись от аффективных препятствий (клеша аварана), они все еще остаются во власти препятствий, связанных с неправильным знанием, так сказать, препятствий гносеологического характера (джнея аварана), которые могут быть преодолены только на пути Махаяны, ведущим к совершенному и всецелому пробуждению (аннутара самьяк самбодхи), то есть к достижению состояния Будды, который был не просто первым архатом, а великим окончательно и всецело пробужденным существом (самьяк самбуддха). И это состояние пробуждения много выше нирваны хинаянского архата. Более того, махаянские тексты отнюдь не склонны называть хинаянских святых архатами; их обычное обозначение в этих произведениях — шраваки и пратьека-будды.

Шраваки («слушающие голос») — это ученики Будды, не постигшие всех глубин учение Татхагаты и привязавшиеся к идее нирваны как 

[52]

индивидуального освобождения, а также их ученики и последователи. Короче говоря, это синоним хинаянского монаха. Достигают шраваки нирваны через постижение сути Четырех Благородных Истин. Пратьека-будды — категория достаточно загадочная, и до сих пор не совсем понятно, какие исторически существовавшие социальные группы или типы личности могут быть к ней отнесены. Само это выражение означает «уединенный» или «отъединенный» Будда, «Будда для себя». Предполагалось, что пратьека-будды обретают нирвану самостоятельно, собственными усилиями, вне связи с сангхой и без опоры на учение Будды. Достигнув цели, они не проповедуют Дхарму людям, оставаясь в уединении и полном отрешении от мира. По существу, Мара, искушая Будду призывом оставаться под Древом Бодхи и не ходить на проповедь, стремился превратить Шакьямуни в пратьека-будду, что ему, как мы знаем, не удалось. Считается, что пробуждение пратьека-будд заключается в постижении ими принципа причинно-зависимого происхождения (пратитья самутпада).

Вообще же идея бодхи, истинного пробуждения Будды, настолько важна для Махаяны, что ее часто называют Бодхисаттваяной, то есть Колесницей Бодхисаттв, Существ (саттва), стремящихся к Пробуждению (бодхи). Так кто же такие бодхисаттвы?

В раннем буддизме, как мы помним, бодхисаттвой назывался будущий Будда до того, как он обрел пробуждение, то есть, собственно, стал Буддой. В Махаяне бодхисаттва — это любой человек, монах или мирянин, наделенный бодхичиттой (читта — сознание, психика; в данном случае — установка на нечто или намерение достичь чего-то), то есть намерением обрести бодхи, пробудиться, стать Буддой. Таким образом, в ранней Махаяне меняется, по сравнению с Хинаяной, цель буддийской практики. Позднее меняется и ее мотивация.

Интересно, что это раннее махаянское значение слова «бодхисаттва» сохраняется в словоупотреблении современных китайских буддистов: в некоторых случаях бодхисаттвой (кит. путисадо или обычно в сокращенной форме — пуса) может быть назван любой верующий: ведь предполагается, что, будучи махаянистом, он стремится именно к достижению состояния Будды, к пробуждению.

Несколько позднее в текстах, посвященных идеалу бодхисаттвы, начинает все громче и громче звучать новый обертон, постепенно становящийся основным и важнейшим. Это новый мотив стремления к пробуждению, формулирующийся обычно так: «Да стану я Буддой на благо всех живых существ». Эта фраза теперь считается стандартной формулой, выражающей суть бодхичитты — стремления к обретению состояния Будды. Бодхичитта  — это умение видеть все живые существа в качестве своих «матерей» (ведь если все мы находимся в круговороте сансары с безначальных времен, то мы уже побывали со всеми существами во всех возможных отношениях, в том числе

[53]

каждое из них уже успело побывать и в роли нашей матери). А поскольку хороший сын или дочь не могут равнодушно видеть, как их мать мучается в сансаре, и не могут стремиться к нирване, оставив мать страдать в коловращении циклического существования, их святой долг отказаться от собственного спасения до тех пор, пока им не удастся спасти свою мать. Именно так описывается бодхичитта в сочинениях классической, или зрелой, Махаяны и в проповедях ее современных представителей.

В зрелой Махаяне двумя главными и определяющими качествами бодхисаттвы становятся Мудрость (праджня) и Сострадание (каруна).

Тексты утверждают, что невозможно стать Буддой, не обладая в совершенстве этими двумя качествами, причем сострадание начинает восприниматься в практическом модусе — как набор «искусных средств» или методов (упая), посредством которых бодхисаттва, движимый состраданием, получает возможность помогать живым существам освободиться от пут сансарического существования. Как птица не может лететь только на одном крыле, говорят тексты, так и состояния Будды нельзя достичь только при помощи одной лишь мудрости или одних искусных средств: мудрость без средств пассивна, средства без мудрости слепы. Впоследствии в рамках тантрического буддизма мудрость начинает символически изображаться в виде женского божества, искусные средства/сострадание — в виде мужского; их соитие есть высшая интеграция (юганаддха), ведущая к пробуждению и обретению состояния Будды.

Вот характерное буддийское предание, описывающее важность соединения праджни и упаи (каруны), мудрости и метода (сострадания).

Великий буддийский философ, один из отцов философии йогачары Асанга (IV — V вв. н. э.) стремился установить общение с бодхисаттвой Майтреей, грядущим Буддой, чтобы стать его учеником. Для этого он погрузился в созерцание и пробыл в самадхи три года. Выйдя без какого-либо результата из самадхи, Асанга увидел человека, стачивающего напильником скалу. На вопрос удивленного Асанги тот ответил, что хочет сделать иглу из скалы. Асанга устыдился своего нетерпения и лености и снова на три года погрузился в самадхи, однако и на этот раз не достиг успеха. Выйдя из самадхи, он на этот раз увидел человека, который долбил подножие огромной горы ломом и перетаскивал камни на другую сторону долины. Асанга удивился такой работе того человека и спросил, ради чего тот все это делает. Человек ответил философу, что гора загораживает солнце окнам его дома и он хочет перенести ее на другое место. Асанга снова устыдился своего нетерпения и недостатка усердия и еще на три года ушел в самадхи, но и на этот раз ничего не достиг. Тогда огорченный и разочарованный монах покинул место своего уединения и вошел в близлежащий город. Там на городской площади он увидел издыхающую собаку, на боку которой кишели черви. Сердце Асанги преисполнилось состраданием, и он подумал, что если он оставит все как есть, то погибнет

[54]

собака, а если он снимет с нее червей, то погибнут черви. Тогда Асанга взял нож и отрезал от бедра кусок собственной плоти, снял с собаки червей и положил их на мясо. В этот же момент собака чудесным образом преобразилась, и перед потрясенным Асангой явился в сиянии света бодхисаттва Майтрея, с которым Асанга безуспешно стремился вступить в общение, практикуя йогу. Но и его занятия йогой не пропали даром, ведь именно благодаря им он обрел мудрость, которая теперь, соединившись с состраданием, принесла желаемый плод [2].

Великое сострадание (маха каруна) бодхисаттвы в самых возвышенных выражениях провозглашается во многих махаянских текстах, но нигде, пожалуй, о нем не говорится сильнее, чем в Бодхисаттвачарьяаватаре, тексте, который можно образно назвать «Поэмой о бодхисаттве» (написан Шантидэвой в VII — VIII вв.):

Пусть я буду лекарством, кому нужно лекарство;
Пусть я буду рабом, кому нужен раб;
Пусть я буду мостом, кому нужен мост.
И вместе с тем сострадательная миссия бодхисаттв не есть мирской альтруизм или благотворительность. Ее цель сугубо религиозна и сотериологична  — освобождение страдающих существ от уз циклического существования чередующихся рождений-смертей со всеми его муками и скорбями.

Иногда тексты выделяют три типа бодхисаттв: бодхисаттва-царь, который вначале достигает состояния Будды, а потом заботится сразу об освобождении всех существ (подобно царю, пекущемуся сразу о всех подданных); бодхисаттва-лодочник, «перевозящий» по одному существа на «другой берег» существования, и бодхисаттва-пастух, который вначале спасает все существа и только потом сам вступает в нирвану (подобно пастуху, который вначале загоняет в ворота усадьбы свой скот и лишь потом входит в них сам).

Махаяна считает идеал бодхисаттвы естественным выводом из доктрины анатмавады: ведь само понятие индивидуального освобождения, принятое в школах Хинаяны, имплицитно предполагает веру в некую индивидуальность, которая освобождается. Махаяна более радикальна: пока для человека, пусть даже святого, существует различие между «я» и «не-я», между «собой» и «другими», он остается во власти аффективного заблуждения относительно «я» (атма моха). А следовательно, только спасение всех есть спасение каждого, и только спасение всех существ есть и спасение меня самого, снимающее, однако, само представление о «я» и «самом».

Но не означает ли это, что бодхисаттвы никогда не обретут покоя нирваны: ведь живых существ во всех мирах больше, чем «песчинок в Гангах, которых столько же, сколько песчинок в одном Ганге», а бодхисаттвы дали обет не

[55]

вступать в нирвану, пока не освободятся все живые существа? Разные буддийские тексты по-разному отвечают на этот вопрос. Так, «Лотосовая сутра» устами самого Будды возвещает, что рано или поздно обеты будут исполнены, все живые существа освободятся, и бодхисаттвы смогут обрести покой нирваны. Другие тексты отрицают окончательное освобождение всех существ и утверждают, что сама сострадательная миссия бодхисаттв и есть их нирвана, в этом труде заключена и награда за труд, выражающаяся в освобождении от иллюзии «я».

Махаянские тексты очень много говорят об искусных средствах [3], в которых выражается великое сострадание бодхисаттвы. Иногда они приобретают вид своеобразной уловки, к которой бодхисаттвы прибегают, чтобы спасти живое существо из трясины сансары, приспосабливаясь к разным психологическим типам людей и их разному уровню понимания. Вот типичная притча из важного раннего махаянского текста (ок. II в. н. э.) — «Лотосовой сутры» (Саддхарма пундарика сутра; «Сутра лотоса Благой Дхармы»), известная как притча о горящем доме.

Жил некогда богатый человек, у которого было несколько маленьких детей, которых он очень любил. Однажды он поехал на ярмарку, пообещав детям привезти гостинцев. Вернувшись, человек увидел, что его дом объят пламенем, а дети как ни в чем не бывало продолжают играть в пылающем здании. Их отец закричал: «Бегите сюда, иначе вы сгорите и погибнете», — но маленькие дети не понимали слов «сгореть» и «погибнуть» и продолжали беззаботно играть. Тогда их отец закричал: «Бегите сюда, я привез вам игрушки!» Тогда дети со всех ног кинулись к отцу и спаслись таким образом из огня, а их отец подарил им три драгоценные колесницы.

Аллегории этой притчи вполне понятны. Хозяин дома и отец детей  — Будда. Дети — живые существа, беззаботно играющие в пылающем огнем страданий доме сансары. Будда любит живые существа, как любит отец своих детей, и, чтобы спасти их, прибегает к уловке (упая), обещая разные игрушки. В конце концов он дарит им три драгоценные колесницы, то есть учит существа трем путям спасения — путям шраваков, пратьека-будд и бодхисаттв (китайская традиция видела здесь намек еще и на четвертую Колесницу — Единый Путь Будд).

Иногда методы могли даже принимать вид внешне жестоких поступков, как бы не имеющих ничего общего с принципом сострадания. Вот два любопытных примера.

1. В один японский монастырь повадился приходить олень, и монахи угощали и ласкали его. Но однажды это увидел настоятель и избил оленя, после чего он ушел и более не приходил. Возмущенные монахи потребовали у настоятеля объяснений, и тот сказал им: «Привыкнув к вам, олень перестанет вообще бояться людей и станет слишком доверчив. А этим непременно воспользуется

[56]

какой-нибудь негодяй и убьет животное. Так что пусть уж он лучше боится людей и держится от них подальше».

2. Два великих монаха-йогина плыли из Индии на Ланку и везли с собой много золота на строительство на Ланке буддийской ступы. Об этом прознала команда корабля и решила убить монахов, чтобы завладеть золотом. Монахи благодаря своим телепатическим способностям узнали об этом и решили защищаться. Они рассудили так: если эти матросы убьют монахов — бодхисаттв, они совершат ужасный поступок, из-за которого они наверняка попадут в ад авичи (пять поступков, непременно ведущих к рождению в наихудшем из адов — убийство отца, убийство матери, убийство архата, внесение смуты и раскола в монашескую общину и пролитие крови Будды), а население Ланки останется без ступы, которая тоже нужна для его совершенствования. Поэтому монахи и их сопровождающие первыми напали на матросов, повязали их и бросили в море. Побудительным мотивом такого, казалось бы, жестокого поступка было сострадание как к самим матросам (чтобы спасти их от адских мук), так и к жителям Ланки, которые могли остаться без буддийской святыни.

На своем пути к достижению пробуждения и обретения состояния Будды бодхисаттвы постепенно восходят по десяти ступеням совершенствования, подробно описанным в махаянской литературе. Этот путь невероятно долог — он требует трех асанкхея, то есть «неизмеримых», эонов — кальп. На последней ступени этого пути, называемой дхарма-мегха («облако Дхармы») бодхисаттва обретает пробуждение, не уходя, однако, при этом в нирвану. Ко времени достижения высших ступеней бодхисаттва приобретает огромное могущество, намного превосходящее могущество богов добуддийской ведической религии (в одной сутре говорится, что бодхисаттва такого уровня может жонглировать мирами, как фокусник жонглирует цветными шариками). Со временем поэтому махаянисты стали называть, как правило, бодхисаттвами не просто верующих, стремящихся к бодхи, как это было в ранней Махаяне, а великих святых, уже реализовавших в полной мере идеал бодхисаттвы и неустанно пекущихся о всех живых существах. Культы таких великих бодхисаттв, как Авалокитешвара (символ сути великого сострадания), Маньджушри (воплощения трансцендентной премудрости), Тара (ее культ напоминает средневековый культ Мадонны в Европе; будучи преисполненной великого сострадания, Тара дала обет стать Буддой в женском теле, чтобы показать, что женщина ни в чем не уступает мужчине), Самантабхадра, Кшитигарбха (в народном буддизме распространено предание, что он обещал заполнить своим телом все ады, чтобы там уже более никто не поместился) и многих других, стали центральными культами махаянского буддизма во всех странах его распространения.

Путь бодхисаттвы называется «путем парамит». Слово «парамита» означает «совершенство», но в традиции оно обычно истолковывается в духе народной этимологии как «переход на другой берег»; таким образом, в буддизме

[57]

парамиты осмысляются как трансцендентные совершенства, или «совершенства, переводящие на другой берег существования». Как правило, в текстах дается набор из шести парамит: дана-парамита (совершенство даяния), кшанти-парамита (совершенство терпения), вирья-парамита (совершенство усердия), шила-парамита (совершенство соблюдения обетов), дхьяна-парамита (совершенство созерцания) и праджня-парамита (совершенство премудрости, или премудрость, переводящая на другой берег существования; запредельная премудрость). В этом списке пять первых парамит относятся к группе искусных средств (упая), а шестая парамита сама образует целую группу — группу праджни (мудрости). Единство всех парамит, осознаваемое как единство метода и мудрости есть пробуждение, обретение состояния Будды.

Здесь праджня-парамита занимает особое место, ибо она оказалась единственной парамитой, ради которой была создана особая группа сутр, получившая название праджня-парамитских сутр, или литературы праджня-парамиты (они и были самыми ранними махаянскими текстами). Если в Хинаяне праджня понимается как умение распознавать дхармы, то в Махаяне это некая особая способность непосредственно воспринимать реальность, как она есть (в буддийской терминологии она обозначается словом татхата, дословно — таковость; от слова татха — так и суффикса та, аналогичного русскому «ость»). В таковом качестве Запредельная Премудрость именуется «матерью всех Будд» и символически олицетворяется образом богини, воплощающей в себе суть Совершенства Премудрости (ср. с образом Софии в восточнохристианской и гностической традиции; об этой параллели специально писал английский буддолог Э. Конзе).

Столь же велико отличие Махаяны от Хинаяны и по вопросу о том, что представляет собой Будда, Будда вообще, а не только исторический Шакьямуни. Махаяна занимает по этому вопросу «сверхмирскую» позицию, восходящую к учению локоттаравадинов-махасангхиков. Поскольку Будда есть Будда благодаря обретению бодхи, то природа Будды и природа бодхи совпадают, и если бодхи суть вечный надмирный принцип, то таков и Будда. Пробужденность Будд выражается в Дхарме — Учении, и Дхарма, таким образом, формирует как бы духовное и истинное «тело» Будды. Но под дхармой понимается также и «элементарная частица» опыта, «квант» реальности. Будда есть наивысшее существо, и его Дхарма — наивысшая Дхарма. Таким образом, духовное Тело Будд есть Дхарма дхарм, «дхармовая природа», дхармата, реальность реальности. В ходе приблизительно таких рассуждений в Махаяне сформировалось учение о Дхармовом Теле (дхармакая) Будд как реальности, наделенной наивысшим онтологическим статусом. Дхармовое Тело едино для всех Будд, оно есть бхутатхата, истинная реальность как она есть и природа всех дхарм (подобно тому, как вода есть природа любой волны, а вода по своему составу остается той же самой и в горном потоке, и в грязной луже).

[58]

Следовательно, природа Будды есть истинная природа всех феноменов, всех дхарм в абхидхармистском смысле этого слова. А из этого Махаяна делает еще один радикальный вывод: нирвана и сансара тождественны, между ними нет сущностного различия; сансара есть лишь иллюзорный аспект нирваны, никогда не возникавший и никогда не исчезающий, подобно тому как не может исчезнуть или появиться иллюзия: на то она и иллюзия, что не имеет реального онтологического статуса и не существует «в себе». Если привести знаменитый индийский пример с веревкой, принятой по ошибке за змею, то можно сказать, что сансара — это змея, а нирвана — веревка. Причем реально, по истине, на самом деле веревка никогда не превращалась в змею, и змеи никогда не было в веревке. Поэтому, во-первых, можно сказать, что веревка пуста от змеи, или лишена змеи, как и нирвана пуста от сансары, лишена какой бы то ни было «сансарности», и это отсутствие сансарности в нирване и есть высшая истина, или истинная реальность. Это и есть Дхармовое Тело всех Будд, или Будда в своей истинной природе (самобытии  — свабхава). Из этого следует и еще один вывод — все дхармы суть дхармы Будды, они буддовы по своей природе, или их природа суть природа Будды (буддхата; буддхатва). А из этого, в свою очередь, следует, что все существа — не кто иные, как Будды, но только не пробудившиеся к пониманию этого, не реализовавшие свою внутреннюю и изначально пробужденную природу.

В поздней Махаяне Дхармовое Тело рассматривается в двух аспектах: как свабхавикакая («тело своебытия») оно есть реальность с высшим онтологическим статусом, а как джняна дхармакая («Дхармовое Тело гносиса/знания) оно есть когнитивный аспект этой реальности; чистая недвойственная (адвая) мудрость, лишенная («пустая») какой-либо субъект —объектной дихотомии.

Однако в отличие от Хинаяны Махаяна утверждает, что Будда, обретя Дхармовое Тело (пробудившись), не покидает навечно мир, не уходит в недоступную для существ сансары нирвану без остатка.

По своему великому состраданию, Будда производит из своего Дхармового Тела как бы два его отражения, проявляющиеся: одно — в мире форм и не-форм, а другое — в мире желаний. Оба эти «Тела» в отличие от Дхармового Тела обладают особой формой, обусловленной неисчислимыми благими качествами Будд. Поэтому оба эти «Тела» вместе известны как рупакая [4], «оформленное тело», «формное тело».

Первое из них называется самбхогакая — «тело всеблаженства», в нем Будда (у каждого Будды оно свое) наслаждается нирваной как положительным блаженством. Но самое важное состоит в том, что именно в этом «теле» Будды общаются с высшими личностями (йогинами, бодхисаттвами), чье сознание развертывается на уровне миров форм и не-форм и наставляют их, являясь им в видениях, и т. п.

[59]

Второе из них — нирманакая, «магически созданное тело», или «тело, созданное магическими метаморфозами». В этом теле Будды являют себя на уровне мира желаний и проповедуют Дхарму людям в виде учителей — монахов. Таким Буддой в «магически созданном теле» был и Шакьямуни после обретения бодхи принцем Сиддхартхой Гаутамой. А «Лотосовая сутра» идет еще дальше и провозглашает устами самого Будды, что он был пробужден прежде всех времен; его рождение в Капилавасту и пробуждение под Древом Бодхи в Бодхгая было лишь благой уловкой (упая), необходимой для того, чтобы указать людям путь к освобождению. Таким образом, Будда приобретает черты Бога-Спасителя, особенно усилившиеся в дальневосточном варианте махаянского буддизма. Но буддизм и в форме Махаяны все-таки останется нетеистической религией: мир сансары не является результатом божественного творения, он плод некоей трансцендентальной иллюзии (авидья) относительно природы «я» и реальности, выражающейся в субъект-объектной дихотомии и влечении-отвращении эмпирических субъектов к объектам и другим субъектам.

В буддийской иконографии Дхармовое Тело Будды обычно вообще не изображается или изображается в виде ступы (в дальневосточной традиции возможно его иконографическое олицетворение в образе Будды Вайрочаны  — Будды Великого Солнца); самбхогакая как «прославленное Тело» изображается в виде человека в йогической позе созерцания, наделенного различными пышными царственными атрибутами — венцами, диадемами, серьгами, браслетами и т. д. И, наконец, в теле нирманакая Будда изображается в простых монашеских одеждах и с чашей для сбора подаяния (патрой) в руках.

И Хинаяна, и Махаяна признают приход в наш мир множества Будд (в прошлом и будущем), но только в Махаяне эти неисчислимые Будды не только нашего мира (называемого миром Саха), но и других миров становятся объектами культа и поклонения. Среди них особенно выделяется Будда Амитабха (Будда Безграничного Света), почитание которого характерно для всех направлений Махаяны, а в Китае и Японии культ этого Будды и его Земли Блаженства (Сукхавати) оказался даже центральным для некоторых школ и течений, но об этом мы поговорим подробнее в следующей лекции. Для Махаяны характерна также развитая литургика, пышные богослужебные ритуалы и мистерии.

Между Хинаяной и Махаяной существует также весьма существенное различие по отношению этих направлений буддизма к монашеству и мирянам. Более того, это исключительно важное различие, поскольку сейчас может считаться доказанным, что первоначальные расколы в сангхе, ведшие к образованию новых направлений, были вызваны именно различиями в интерпретации норм монашеских уставов и правил (Виная), а не доктринально-теоретическими расхождениями; именно различия в понимании роли и места монашества

[60]

вызвали и первоначальный раскол на стхавираваду и махасангхику (тем не менее даже этот раскол, равно как и другие, не мешали последователям Хинаяны и Махаяны зачастую жить в одних и тех же монастырях, но опять-таки при условии одинакового понимания уставных монашеских норм).

Как уже говорилось ранее, Хинаяна — сугубо монашеское направление буддизма, которое только собственно монахов и считает буддистами par excellence. Поэтому хинаянисты, в принципе, не стремятся к активной миссионерской деятельности или проповеди среди мирян. По-иному дело обстоит в Махаяне. Хотя было бы принципиально неверным умалять значение и роль монахов в махаянском буддизме, тем не менее нельзя не подчеркнуть, что принятие монашеских обетов и постриг отнюдь не являются необходимыми условиями для обретения состояния Будды. А некоторые махаянские тексты даже особо превозносят мирян, достигших более высоких уровней духовного постижения, чем большинство монахов и даже многие великие бодхисаттвы. Таков, например, богатый «домохозяин» Вималакирти из Вималакирти нирдеша сутры («Сутры о Вималакирти»), личность которого служила образцом для подражания десяткам поколений буддистов-мирян, особенно в Китае и других странах Восточной Азии. Махаянисты, исходя из доктрины «искусных средств», стремились найти свойства воздействия на все слои населения и на все психологические типы личности, к каждому из них подобрать свой «ключик», чтобы побудить как можно большее число людей встать на путь, ведущий вначале к обретению лучшего рождения, потом — к освобождению и, наконец, — к обретению состояния Будды ради блага всех живых существ. Эта же установка на спасение всех «существ — матерей» побуждала махаянистов активно заниматься проповедью Дхармы и распространением буддийского учения за пределами Индии. И необходимо отметить, что именно в форме Махаяны буддизм стал мировой религией (в качестве Хинаяны он оставался бы и по сию пору региональной традицией). Именно в форме Махаяны буддизм распространился от Индии до Бурятии и от Японии до Калмыкии, продолжая и сейчас достаточно быстро распространяться в Европе и Америке (во Франции и Германии буддизм уже стал третьей по распространенности религией). В древности же, до мусульманских завоеваний, география распространения буддизма была еще разнообразней: буддисты населяли территорию современного Афганистана, где и теперь можно видеть гигантские статуи Будд и бодхисаттв, высеченные в горных склонах; буддийской была империя Маджапахит в Индонезии, государственным культом которой был культ синкретического индо-буддийского божества Шива-Будды (и сейчас герб мусульманской Индонезии украшает девиз: «Хоть Шива и Будда и различны, но по сущности своей они едины»), множество буддистов жило в Центральной Азии, эту религию (наряду с пришедшим из Ирана манихейством) исповедовали уйгуры, и этот перечень можно еще продолжать и продолжать.

[61]

Распространяясь среди самых разных народов, адаптируясь к самым разным культурным и цивилизационным условиям, буддизм Махаяны проявлял чудеса гибкости и приспособляемости. И эта гибкость отнюдь не была беспринципностью: ни одной из своих формообразующих доктрин буддизм никогда не поступался и ими не жертвовал. Идея «упаи», благой уловки, которая должна помочь вывести существа из полыхающего пламенем страданий дома сансары, вдохновляла махаянских монахов и в горной выси Тибета, и на бескрайних степях Монголии, и на Великой Китайской равнине, и на островах Японии. Придя в новые земли и видя, что их жители поклоняются многочисленным богам и демонам (как это было, например, в Тибете), буддисты отнюдь не спешили объявлять этих божеств бесами или утверждать, что их вовсе нет. Напротив, они говорили местному населению, что их боги тоже познали Четыре Благородные Истины, стали буддистами и теперь будут изо всех своих сил защищать Дхарму Будды и охранять верующих в нее. Или, как это часто бывало в Японии, буддисты объявляли местных богов воплощениями или проявлениями сил Будд и бодхисаттв, после чего они оставались в пантеоне, но уже в буддийском облике.

В настоящее время буддизм Махаяны существует в двух вариантах, достаточно сильно отличающихся друг от друга: это тибето-монгольская Махаяна (иногда все еще неправильно называемая «ламаизмом») с каноническими текстами на тибетском языке (Тибет, Монголия, некоторые народы России  — буряты, калмыки, тувинцы, население различных областей Гималаев и некоторых других мест) и дальневосточная Махаяна (на основе китайского буддизма и с каноническими текстами на китайском языке) — Китай, Корея, Япония, Вьетнам.

Особое место в махаянском буддизме занимает буддизм Непала, точнее, буддизм неваров, одной из этно-конфессиональных групп непальского общества. Невары совершают богослужения на санскрите и почитают «девять провозглашений Дхармы» (нава дхарма парьяя), образующих их канон. «Девять провозглашений Дхармы» — это девять текстов (в основном, сутр) Махаяны, сохранившихся на санскрите: Ланкаватара сутра («Сутра о нисхождении на Ланку»), Аштасахасрика праджня-парамита сутра («Сутра о Запредельной Премудрости в восемь тысяч шлок»), Дашабхумика сутра («Сутра десяти ступеней»), Гандавьюха сутра («Сутра цветочной гирлянды»), Саддхармапундарика сутра («Лотосовая сутра»), Самадхираджа сутра («Сутра царственного самадхи»), Суварнапрабхаса сутра («Сутра золотого луча»), Татхагатагухьяка [сутра] («[Сутра] Таинства Татхагаты») и Лалитавистара (махаянский вариант жизнеописания Будды).

Можно предположить, что неварский буддизм представляет собой рудимент классической индийской махаянской традиции в ее позднем варианте, когда она включила в себя учения и формы практики тантрического буддизма —

[62]

Ваджраяны, и испытала достаточно сильное влияние индуизма. К сожалению, неварский буддизм остается почти неизученным [5].

К школам и направлениям, сложившимся уже в рамках буддизма Махаяны, мы вернемся позднее, при разговоре об истории распространения буддизма в Тибете и Китае.

----------

Маркион (04.01.2013), Михаил_ (04.11.2017), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

К сожалению проф. Торчинов не был специалистом по тхераваде и полагаясь на аторитеты сделал те же стандартные ошибки:



> Если мы, будучи монахами (Хинаяна подчеркивает, что только монах, соблюдающий все обеты Винаи, может стать архатом и обрести нирвану),


В Тхераваде не утверждается, что только монах. Хотя монаху, в силу условий, это сделать легче.



> Понятно, что Хинаяна является сугубо монашеской формой буддизма [1]. Строго говоря, в рамках этой традиции только монахи и могут считаться буддистами в собственном смысле этого слова. Только монахи могут реализовать цель буддизма — обретение покоя нирваны, только монахам открыты все наставления Благословенного, и только монахи могут практиковать предписанные Буддой методы психопрактики. На долю мирян остается только улучшение своей кармы через совершение добрых дел и накопление заслуг, обретенных благодаря поддержке и содержанию сангхи. И благодаря этим заслугам и миряне в одной из последующих жизней смогут стать достойными принятия монашеских обетов, после чего и они вступят на Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Поэтому тхеравадины никогда не стремились к особенно активной миссионерской деятельности или к вовлечению мирян в жизнь сангхи и различные формы религиозной деятельности.


Судя по цитате, профессор был слабо знаком с реальной тхеравадой. И миссионерская деятельность есть. И миряне вовлечены (притом, возможно сильнее, чем во многих других школах) в религиозную жизнь. Без этого Тхеравада не смогла бы существовать даже на Ланке. Не говоря уж о своём распространении в Индокитай.

----------

AndyZ (22.12.2011), Ittosai (22.12.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.12.2011), Svarog (22.12.2011), Аминадав (22.12.2011), Леонид Ш (22.12.2011), лесник (24.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (22.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Судя по цитате, профессор был слабо знаком с реальной тхеравадой.


Я бы сказал даже, что судя по цитате, профессор был слабо знаком с палийским каноном.
О мирянах в палийском каноне: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/l...nings-1-sv.htm

----------

Ittosai (22.12.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.12.2011), Аминадав (22.12.2011), Леонид Ш (22.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> Временем оформления Хинаяны можно с полным основанием считать 80 г. до н. э., когда на Ланке впервые происходит письменная фиксация тхеравадинского Канона — палийской Типитаки. Но приблизительно в этот же период начинают появляться и первые махаянские сутры: самый ранний махаянский канонический текст — Аштасахасрика Праджня-парамита сутра («Сутра
> 
> [49]
> 
> о Запредельной Премудрости в восемь тысяч стихов») — относится именно к I в. до н. э. А если учесть, что Махаяна прошла еще период зарождения и первоначального становления в рамках учений махасангхиков, которые, видимо, можно считать «протомахаяной», то это направление буддизма можно «удревнить» еще больше.
> 
> Если обратиться к истории буддологии, то можно отметить, что в XIX веке (и приблизительно до 30-х годов XX века) в науке (особенно в англо-германской школе буддологии) господствовало представление о тождестве Хинаяны/ Тхеравады и раннего буддизма и о более позднем и несколько «искаженном» характере Махаяны. Эта точка зрения начинает интенсивно пересматриваться с 20-30-х годов XX века (не без влияния работ представителей отечественной петербургской (ленинградской школы) и окончательно отбрасывается мировой наукой в 50-е годы. Во-первых, наступает ясное осознание того факта, что между Тхеравадой, оформившейся в I в. до н. э., и учением Будды и первых буддистов (V — IV вв. до н. э.) лежит целая пропасть. Во-вторых, были выяснены корни Махаяны в учениях махасагхиков, которые появились достаточно сяком случае, вряд ли кто-нибудь из серьезных академических ученых ныне возьмется утверждать тождество тхеравадинской доктрины и учения самого Будды. Скорее, можно говорить о том, что учение Будды и его учеников и прано, задолго до оформления палийской Типитаки. И, наконец, в-третьих, датировки ранних махаянских текстов показали их хронологическую близость ко времени оформления Тхеравады. Во вервых преемников в качестве наставников сангхи является неким «X», которое послужило основой как для «Y» Тхеравады, так и для «Z» Махаяны. Или, другими словами, в раннем буддизме содержались основания для его развития как в хинаянском, так и махаянском направлении.


Честно говоря, у меня на счёт этого фрагмента есть подозрения о том, что Е. А. Торчинов тут выступает скорее как махаянский теолог (а он и был учителем организации Фо Гуан), а не как учёный.

Насколько я помню, он практически не ссылается на современных историков раннего буддизма, как и на палийский канон. Насколько я понимаю, что с современными (ему) работами по истории раннего буддизма он знаком не был, а с ПК был знаком поверхностно, - с несколькими самыми популярными суттами, о чём говорят его ошибки, на которые указали выше. Поэтому и биографию Будды он приводит по сочинениям начала н.э., а не по более ранним источникам.

В отношении фактов в приведённом отрывке ошибок нет, но не упомянут ряд существенных фактов, которые бы уж никак не позволили бы ему сформулировать те выводы, к которым он пришёл.

Торчинов упоминает дату письменной фиксации ПК, которую он воспринимает как дату его составления, но не говорит о процессе формирования палийского канона. А почти весь он, за исключением, возможно, нескольких книг Кхуддака-никаи, существовал уже при Асоке (3 в. до н.э.). К этому времени фиксируется тхеравадинская абхидхамма, в т.ч. отличия тхеравадинских позиций от других школ раннего буддизма.

А сутты первых четырёх никай сутта-питаки относятся к ещё более раннему времени, - скорее всего, ко времени до раскола буддийской сангхи, т.е. к 5-4 вв до н.э. (Будда, по нынешнему научному консенсусу, жил примерно в 480-400 гг, т.е. в 5 в. до н.э.) Разные редакции этих четырёх никай, принадлежащие разным школам раннего буддизма (и сохранившиеся в ПК, в кит., санскритских переводах, фрагментарно - на других пракритах и в тибетском) не разнятся доктринально. Руперт Гетин, профессор Бристольского университета, и нынешний президент Общества палийских текстов, пишет, что вариант, что в суттах сохранены непосредственные слова Будды, "конечно, входит в спектр возможного". Кеннет Рой Норман, один из предыдущих президентов этого общества, писал, что он не может себе представить, чтобы эти учения восходили к кому-либо ещё, кроме исторического Будды. Ричард Гомбрич, наверное, самый уважаемый на данный момент исследователь Тхеравады, также высокого мнения об аутентичности ПК.

Таким образом, если Торчинов хотел оценить справедливость претензий "хинаяны" и махаяны на сохранение учений Будды, то ему нужно было сравнивать появление первых махаянских сутр (1 в. н.э.) не с записью палийского канона (1 в. до н.э.), а с оформлением сутта-питаки (5-4 вв. до н.э.). Или, если сравнивать уже вполне оформленные традиции, то нужно взять время Нагарджуны и Асанги (2-4 в н.э.) и время фиксации доктринальных противоречий между школами раннего буддизма и оформления палийского канона (3 в. до н.э.). И в том, и в другом случае разница - около 500 лет. Также здесь следовало бы сравнить степень расхождений между позициями и практиками школ раннего буддизма и махаяны с упомянутыми выше наиболее древними буддийскими источниками.

Я приведу ещё один пример не полной научной добросовестности Е.А. Торчинова, в предыдущей главе того же сочинения:



> «Все есть страдание. Рождение — страдание, болезнь — страдание, смерть — страдание. Соединение с неприятным — страдание, разлучение с приятным — страдание. Поистине все пять групп привязанности суть страдание». Такими словами обычно формулируется первая Благородная Истина.


В палийском оригинале нет слов "Все есть страдание". Кроме того, в стандартной палийской формулировке есть ещё "soka'parideva'dukkha'domanass'upāyāsā'pi dukkhā", где говорится о том, что неприятные эмоции - тоже страдание, а Торчинов это место пропустил. Значит, он или сам так почему-то написал (или отредактировал, как ему казалось лучше), или взял из какого-то вторичного источника, не перепроверив по оригиналу.

ПС Торчинова я очень уважаю (в особенности за "Религии мира..."), - просто тогда время такое было, что в российской науке такая халтура позволялась. Сейчас это время заканчивается.

----------

AlexТ (23.12.2011), Ittosai (22.12.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.12.2011), Vladiimir (23.12.2011), Zom (22.12.2011), Леонид Ш (22.12.2011), лесник (24.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (22.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

По поводу расхождения в ранних текстах, в очередной раз приведу сылку на статью Бхиккху Суджато
Чему на самом деле учил Будда: Палийские Никаи и Китайские Агамы

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.12.2011), Zom (22.12.2011), Леонид Ш (22.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013)

----------


## Yoshka

> ПС Торчинова я очень уважаю (в особенности за "Религии мира..."), - просто тогда время такое было, что в российской науке такая халтура позволялась. Сейчас это время заканчивается.


Назовите лучшую книгу по буддологии для широкого читателя, тем эту? То, что такая книга появилась - вообще удивительно. 




> В палийском оригинале нет слов "Все есть страдание". Кроме того, в стандартной палийской формулировке есть ещё "soka'parideva'dukkha'domanass'upāyāsā'pi dukkhā", где говорится о том, что неприятные эмоции - тоже страдание, а Торчинов это место пропустил. Значит, он или сам так почему-то написал (или отредактировал, как ему казалось лучше), или взял из какого-то вторичного источника, не перепроверив по оригиналу.


А не подскажите из какого вторичного источника он мог это взять? Кстати, там же говориться "Поистине все пять групп привязанности суть страдание" - мне кажется это и есть "Все". И эти слова куда глубже, чем "неприятные эмоции" - разве нет?_


А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании?[2]
и рождение страдание, и старость страдание, и смерть страдание,
и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние – страдание.
С нелюбимым связь – страдание, с любимым разлука – страдание,
и не получать то, чего хочется – страдание.
Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха) – страдание._
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

Разве пять групп привязанности - это не "Все". А что же еще является предметом рассмотрения буддизма?
Зачем "уважаемого" человека называть "халтурщиком"? Айяяй!!!

----------

Еше Нинбо (22.12.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

> Назовите лучшую книгу по буддологии для широкого читателя, тем эту?


Вот несколько:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1226.0
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1252.0

По-английски - Peter Harvey, Rupert Gethin.




> А не подскажите из какого вторичного источника он мог это взять?


Не знаю, самому интересно.




> Кстати, там же говориться "Поистине все пять групп привязанности суть страдание" - мне кажется это и есть "Все". И эти слова куда глубже, чем "неприятные эмоции" - разве нет?_
> 
> 
> А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании?[2]
> и рождение страдание, и старость страдание, и смерть страдание,
> и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние – страдание.
> С нелюбимым связь – страдание, с любимым разлука – страдание,
> и не получать то, чего хочется – страдание.
> Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха) – страдание._
> ...


В этом переводе опущенная Торчиновым часть - "и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние – страдание".

"Всё" ли или не "всё" эти пять присваиваемых совокупностей - это в данном случае вопрос интерпретации (хотя есть в другом месте ПК сутта, где "всё" определяется именно как эти 5 совокупностей, кажется).

Дело в том, что Е.А. приводит это "Все есть страдание" как начало цитаты некой стандартной формулировки первой истины благородных. А в стандартной формулировке таких слов нет. Значит, это недобросовестность. Если бы он привёл бы точную формулировку, а потом от себя написал бы, что таким образом, всё - страдание, то претензии в недобросовестности не было бы. Могла бы быть претензия к неверной интерпретации, но не к недобросовестности. А так - он приводит неточную (возможно, специально подредактированную) цитату в важном месте, и не сверяется с первоисточником, что считается неприемлемым для научной публикации. Да и для честной религиозной - тоже.

----------

Ittosai (22.12.2011), Леонид Ш (22.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------


## Yoshka

> Вот несколько:
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1226.0
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1252.0


Дамьена Кеоуна надо посмотреть, спасибо. Его труд кем-нибудь из учителей Дхармы одобрен?
А Рисъ-Дэвидсъ на каких источниках писал? Не по индуистским трудам ли?




> "Всё" ли или не "всё" эти пять присваиваемых совокупностей - это в данном случае вопрос интерпретации (хотя есть в другом месте ПК сутта, где "всё" определяется именно как эти 5 совокупностей, кажется).
> 
> Дело в том, что Е.А. приводит это "Все есть страдание" как начало цитаты некой стандартной формулировки первой истины благородных. А в стандартной формулировке таких слов нет. Значит, это недобросовестность.


Возможно, хотя простую недобросовестность у буддиста и ученого буддолога мне подразумевать кажется странным. 

Тут с этим "Все" интересный личный момент, потому как до тех пор, пока не станло понятно о предмете буддизма, о 5 скандхах, принять Первую Благородную мне было невозможно. Для меня это "Все" - ключик к Дхарме :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (22.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

"Всё" (сабба) в суттах определяется как глаз-формы, ухо-звуки, нос-запахи, язык-вкусы, тело-тактильные ощущения, сознание-объекты сознания. Или, если по-иному, все 6 внутренних и все 6 внешних сфер.

----------

AndyZ (22.12.2011), Ittosai (22.12.2011), Аминадав (22.12.2011), Леонид Ш (22.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> Дамьена Кеоуна надо посмотреть, спасибо. Его труд кем-нибудь из учителей Дхармы одобрен?
> А Рисъ-Дэвидсъ на каких источниках писал? Не по индуистским трудам ли?


Кроме Кеоуна, там ещё ссылка на Кэрритерса есть.

Это работы буддологов, не знаю об их одобрении буддийскими учителями.

Рис-Дэвидс писал по палийским источникам.

Плюсы работы Торчинова - это то, что работа легко читается в т.ч. начинающими, у неё широкий охват, его осмысление буддизма мне нравится. Минусы - отсутствие тщательности при работе с источниками, плохое знание раннего буддизма и Тхеравады, ну и можно было бы подетальнее рассказать об истории буддизма, - Е.А. скорее выхватывает отдельные фрагменты буддийской истории.

Переведённые книги Кеоуна и Кэрритерса, к сожалению, - это краткие обзоры. Но зато они достаточно добросовестны при работе с источниками. Но если читать Торчинова вместе с ними, то получается картина объёмнее и полнее, чем без них. А Рис-Дэвидс частично восполняет торчиновский пробел в отношении раннего буддизма.

----------

Vladiimir (23.12.2011), Zom (22.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

По поводу того, что вряд ли бы Е.А. допускал неточности при работе с источниками. Ещё два примера, оба - из процитированной главы.




> Шраваки («слушающие голос»)


Непонятно, при чём здесь "голос", в самом слове и намёка на него нет.

См. поиск по слову zrAvaka и корню zru
http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/
и
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...?c.4:1:70.pali




> буддийской была империя Маджапахит в Индонезии, государственным культом которой был культ синкретического индо-буддийского божества Шива-Будды (и сейчас герб мусульманской Индонезии украшает девиз: «Хоть Шива и Будда и различны, но по сущности своей они едины»)


Мне когда-то показалось это интересным, и я стал искать герб Индонезии. На нём было написано что-то непохожее на эту цитату, но я тогда подумал, что это я дурак.

Сейчас решил опять посмотреть, оказывается, там есть только вторая часть этой фразы (что-то вроде "различны, но по сущности своей они едины", на английский переводят как "Unity in Diversity"), - хотя в стихотворении, откуда это взято, действительно имеются в виду Будда и Шива:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhinneka_Tunggal_Ika

----------

Ittosai (23.12.2011), Марина В (24.12.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------

